# Sex und knisternde Erotik in Videospielen: Die Beischlaf-Highlights im Video



## Kishaja (17. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sex und knisternde Erotik in Videospielen: Die Beischlaf-Highlights im Video* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sex und knisternde Erotik in Videospielen: Die Beischlaf-Highlights im Video


----------



## nataSic (17. Oktober 2013)

..omg mit The Sims habt ihr doch das beste Spiel vergessen


----------



## LordCrash (17. Oktober 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein Topic, das der PC Games würdig ist!


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (17. Oktober 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein Topic, das der PC Games würdig ist!


 
Hey, es wurde gefordert...


----------



## Vordack (17. Oktober 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Hey, es wurde gefordert...


 
Die Umfrage hab ich wohl verpasst 

Wurde die "Wie nutze ich im Online GTA Cheats" News auch gefordert? 

edit: Mir drängt sich gerade ein Bild mit dem Titel: "Nerds beim Lümmelschütteln" auf. BÖSES Kopfkino


----------



## RedDragon20 (17. Oktober 2013)

Die Szene aus FarCry 3 kenne ich gar nicht. o_o


----------



## Mothman (17. Oktober 2013)

Yeah, Titt0n! 
Da simmer dabei!


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Custers Revenge.... krass, wurde das echt verkauft?

Hey, das beste aller Rammel-Spiele habt ihr gar nicht erwähnt, wo ist mein schwarzes Schäfchen *Sven Bomwollen*?


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Custers Revenge.... krass, wurde das echt verkauft?
> 
> Hey, das beste aller Rammel-Spiele habt ihr gar nicht erwähnt, wo ist mein schwarzes Schäfchen *Sven Bomwollen*?


 
auch wenn das Spiel irgendwo eine der dümmsten "Storys" hat, aber es ist nichmal so das schlimmste, da grade in Japan gibt erst den richtig wirren Krams 

aber ja, den Sven gab´s ja auch noch, damals


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> aber ja, den Sven gab´s ja auch noch, damals



der war ja sowas von süß, ich hab erst unlängst beim Libro das Game gesehen, irgendwas mit "die letzten 10 Jahre" oder so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Oktober 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> Hey, es wurde gefordert...


 Und die arme Praktikantin muss es erstellen, damit ihr ungeschoren davonkommt.


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

Boah also echt, ein Game habt ihr total vergessen.... ich bin gerade bei "The Darkness II" am spielen, da geht's aber auch schon richtig zur Sache.... da wird man ja völlig verdorben 

Ich hab' mal 2 Screenshots auf Steam hochgeladen.... hoffentlich sehen die meine Freunde nicht, die glauben, das ich nun endgültig austicke 

Steam Community :: Screenshot

Steam Community :: Screenshot

Wenn das kein Sex ingame ist, dann weiß ich nimma 

Edit: Ich hab' noch mehr Screenshots gemacht, aber die getrau ich mich echt nimma hochzuladen.... man hat ja einen Ruf zu verlieren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Tz, tz, tz...
Ich glaube ihr braucht echt Nachhilfe in Sachen Recherche.
Wie konnte euch bloss "Party Girls" auf dem C64 entgehen ? Das war DER Klassiker, um jeden Joystick zu Tode zu schütteln...


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Wenn das kein Sex ingame ist, dann weiß ich nimma


 
nein, wo denkst du hin, er renkt ihr halt den Rücken wieder ein, aber leider ist ihm halt die Hose runtergefallen


----------



## Monalye (17. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das war DER Klassiker, um jeden Joystick zu Tode zu schütteln...



Ääähmm.... 



Enisra schrieb:


> nein, wo denkst du hin, er renkt ihr halt den Rücken wieder ein, aber leider ist ihm halt die Hose runtergefallen



Man muss sich natürlich auch noch den Sound vorstellen, ich wurde rot bis über beide Ohren


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ääähmm....


 Ja, Mona, das war bewusst doppeldeutig. ^^

Obwohl... Mit was konnte man mit dem Brotkasten denn sonst spielen, wenn nicht mit nem dicken Knüppel ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay, okay, ich hör schon damit auf. Das hat schon Rabowke-Niveau.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Oktober 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Man muss sich natürlich auch noch den Sound vorstellen, ich wurde rot bis über beide Ohren


 Solange es nur die Ohren waren... *und wech*


----------



## Cityboy (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte damals auf meinem Amiga 600 das Spiel Emanuele. Da musste man auch die Damen klarmachen. Das ganze spiele auf Casablanca glaub ich.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2013)

Hrhr, da hat man das Thema ja doch aufgenommen 

Stammt aus solchen Spielen denn nicht der Begriff "Headshot"?  
Bei solchen Spielen beschwert sich auch sicher niemand, wenn es mal ruckelt.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Szene aus FarCry 3 kenne ich gar nicht. o_o


 
Die hat auch nicht jeder gesehen, denn:


Spoiler



je nach dem wie man sich vorher entschieden hat, gibt es 2 verschiedene Enden bei dem Spiel und das ist eines davon. Dann hattest du vermutlich das andere gehabt


----------



## MaxFalkenstern (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Und die arme Praktikantin muss es erstellen, damit ihr ungeschoren davonkommt.


 
So ist es nicht gewesen. Sie wollte den Artikel unbedingt bringen - und das ist ausnahmesweise kein Scherz.


----------



## Kishaja (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Und die arme Praktikantin muss es erstellen, damit ihr ungeschoren davonkommt.


 
Genau so sieht's aus!!!! Ich wurde genötigt.


----------



## Exar-K (18. Oktober 2013)

Kishaja schrieb:


> Ich wurde genötigt.


Das entspricht ja dem Stellenprofil der Computec-Praktis. Warte nur bis Rossi dich in die Finger bekommt, da sind erzwungene Komparsenrollen bei "Rossis Welt" noch der angenehmste Frondienst.


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Das entspricht ja dem Stellenprofil der Computec-Praktis. Warte nur bis Rossi dich in die Finger bekommt, da sind erzwungene Komparsenrollen bei "Rossis Welt" noch der angenehmste Frondienst.


 
Ist doch längst nicht mehr so schlimm wie früher. Seit Petra seit 2004 alleinige Chefredakteurin ist, haben sie ja die Sado-Lounge im Keller dicht gemacht.
Liebe Praktikanten, wenn euch der Rossi damit drohen sollte - ist nur heiße Luft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> ...ist nur heiße Luft.


 Die Drohung oder der ganze Rossi ?! ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (18. Oktober 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Drohung oder der ganze Rossi ?! ^^



Natürlich die Drohung. Der Rossi ist imho schon eine halbwegs beeindruckende physische Erscheinung.


----------



## LordCrash (18. Oktober 2013)

MaxFalkenstern schrieb:


> So ist es nicht gewesen. Sie wollte den Artikel unbedingt bringen - und das ist ausnahmesweise kein Scherz.


Wie wäre es denn mal mit einem wirklichen "In Depth Artikel" zum Thema? 

Edge hat vorgemacht, wie das aussehen kann, wenn man das Thema mal eher sachlich analysiert.... 

Why are big-budget game developers so afraid of exploring sexual themes? | Features | Edge Online

Wäre doch eine gute Ergänzung zu diesem Beitrag....


----------



## Ginkohana (5. Februar 2014)

Ich finde in der Mass Effect Reihe die Beziehung mit Tali die wohl Dramatischste und dennoch Schönste.
Im ersten Teil kann man das zarte Pflänzchen der Beziehung schon sehen, im zweiten Teil kann man Ihr endlich richtig zur Seite stehen und im dritten bringt man ihr die Heimatwelt und gerade wo man denken könnte: "nur noch den Reapern den metallernen Hintern versohlen und auf Rannock ein Haus bauen und viele kleine Menschianer machen" muss sich Shep entscheiden: Tot,Reapermind,Auflösen für Symbioseenergie oder das ganze Universum zur Hölle schicken.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Februar 2014)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Szene aus FarCry 3 kenne ich gar nicht. o_o


 
Ist das alternative Ende nach Deiner Entscheidung.


----------

